# Confused about electrical appliances - Help Needed



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi All

I'm in the process of shipping over my house contents from the Uk to Portugal via Algarve removals but am more confused than ever over my large 'white goods'.

I have a tumble dryer and small fridge plus PC and varios kitchen small electricals like slow cooker, can opener etc which I was hoping to bring also. However, not sure what type of adaptor will be required - especially for the larger items which draw a lot of amps?

I have seen a device on Amazon (see link below) and wondered if this would be suitable for the larger goods??? 






It seems to take up to 13 amps(?) but not sure if this will do the job or not? Also wondering what I need for my laptop in the way of an adaptor plug and surge protector...any suggestions please? At the minute I am using a normal travel plug adaptor on the lappy, hairdryer and hair tongs.....but am sure this isn't the best idea 

Any help or suggestions would be really appreciated as I am hoping to ship my items in the next 10 days.

many Thanks
Tracy


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just change the plugs from 3 pin to 2 or 2+earth as required, safer than useing adaptors also socket spacings are different so very difficult to mount more than 1 plug +adaptor.
TV, DVD etc you can run off a UK surge protected block, so no need to change plugs, same for computer, laptop, printer etc, don't be tempted to run without, modern electronics doesn't like the surges in power we do get.
White goods if your bringing washing machine you need to cap hot water fill, machines here only use cold.


----------



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Canoeman
Thanks for the advice, much appreciated - the item I tried to put the link on for Amazon was a UK-EU Electrical Multi travel adapter but will definately change the plus on the large white goods as you suggest...the UK surge protected block....sorry for my ignorance but do you mean buy a surge protector from the UK...?? Never used one before so not sure what it is or where I can get one from...any suggestions please?

Cheers.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

You can buy surge protectors here, they are like a plug extension lead but with a cut out fuse. As Canoeman says they are a must, we lost a £300 PVR dvd recorder last year during a storm, a surge protector cost me €30.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

A UK surge protector would have sockets for 3 pin plugs, so you could use your existing plugs for your computer and ancillary equipment and just change the plug that goes to wall socket for a Portuguese 2 Pin+Earth.
Equally you could do the same with your TV, Receiver, DVD etc.

Surge protector available all over UK, Argos, Supermarkets, Computer shops etc.

Slightly simple explanation it protects the items plugged in by smoothing out the power and NOT allowing peaks that overload or blows fuses.

If you buy here you'll also need to change plugs.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have changed all the UK plugs on all electrical items to two pin portuguese plugs on all our appliances without any difficulty. Just a little time consuming.

Surge protectors (local ones) are cheap enough if you fell you need to use them.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

siobhanwf said:


> Surge protectors (local ones) are cheap enough if you fell you need to use them.


I would say they are a* necessity* here, we've a number of friends who have lost electronic equipment, computers, routers, phones etc during storms, the good ones will quarntee your equipment if they do fail, whereas your insurance doesn't.

You can also buy cheap single or double ones here that would protect a single item.


----------

